# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Itali, përdhunohet prostituta shqiptare

## fatmir83

Nje vajze shqiptare, e cila shfrytezohej si prostitute ne Itali, ka rene pre e dhunes seksuale dhe grabitjes nga disa persona. 
Ngjarja e rende ka ndodhur ne Breshia, ndersa policia ka nisur menjehere punen per identifikimin dhe kapjen e autoreve. Mediat italiane shkruanin dje se vajza e re, e cila eshte nje prostitute shqiptare, ka kerkuar ndihmen e policise dy net me pare. Mesohet se ajo ishte rreth te 30-ave dhe qarkullonte ne nje bulevard te Breshias ne kerkim te klienteve, me te cilet kryente marredhenie seksuale kundrejt parave. 

Naten e se shtunes, teksa ajo po xhironte ne rruget e qytetit italian, i eshte afruar nje person, i cili e ka ftuar ate ne nje hotel. Ajo ka hipur ne makine, por vetem pak minuta me pas ka konstatuar ndryshimin e destinacionit te makines. Klienti e ka cuar prostituten ne nje vend te izoluar. Aty ajo ka kuptuar se dicka po ndodhte. Te makina, ku ishte me klientin jane afruar edhe persona te tjere, te cilet kane folur gjuhe sllave. Gjithmone duke iu referuar vajzes, tre sllavet e kane dhunuar seksualisht dhe e kane grabitur. 


Sipas saj, klienti bashke me shoke te tij e kane dhunuar seksualisht dhe me pas i kane marre sendet e saj personale dhe parate qe ajo mbante me vete. 30-vjecarja sapo ka shpetuar prej tyre, ka lajmeruar policine dhe me pas ka perfunduar ne spital. Hetimet kane nisur menjehere pas disa oresh, pas denoncimit te bere nga vajza, por nuk kane qene te lehta, pasi ajo nuk i njihte personat qe u larguan menjehere

----------


## ilia spiro

Kjo mund te quhet "veshtiresi e profesionit". Neqoftese nje vajze e konsideron trupin e saj nje mall, dhe e nxjerr ne shitje, kuptohet se malli edhe mund te vidhet nga hajdutet, sic ka ndodhur me rastin ne fjale. Prostitutat duhet t'i konsiderojne keto raste. Vete prostitucioni konsiderohet "krim" ashtu si edhe vjedhja dhe perdhunimi konsiderohet "krim". Dy pale te perlyera kane perlyer njera tjetren.
Nje aresye me shume per te hequr dore nga prostitucioni. Ai stan ate bulmet ka.

----------


## POKO

Si u perdhunonka nje prostitute ???

----------


## naqeta

> Nje vajze shqiptare, e cila shfrytezohej si prostitute ne Itali, ka rene pre e dhunes seksuale dhe grabitjes nga disa persona. 
> Ngjarja e rende ka ndodhur ne Breshia, ndersa policia ka nisur menjehere punen per identifikimin dhe kapjen e autoreve. Mediat italiane shkruanin dje se vajza e re, e cila eshte nje prostitute shqiptare, ka kerkuar ndihmen e policise dy net me pare. Mesohet se ajo ishte rreth te 30-ave dhe qarkullonte ne nje bulevard te Breshias ne kerkim te klienteve, me te cilet kryente marredhenie seksuale kundrejt parave. 
> 
> Naten e se shtunes, teksa ajo po xhironte ne rruget e qytetit italian, i eshte afruar nje person, i cili e ka ftuar ate ne nje hotel. Ajo ka hipur ne makine, por vetem pak minuta me pas ka konstatuar ndryshimin e destinacionit te makines. “Klienti” e ka cuar prostituten ne nje vend te izoluar. Aty ajo ka kuptuar se dicka po ndodhte. Te makina, ku ishte me “klientin” jane afruar edhe persona te tjere, te cilet kane folur gjuhe sllave. Gjithmone duke iu referuar vajzes, tre sllavet e kane dhunuar seksualisht dhe e kane grabitur. 
> 
> 
> Sipas saj, “klienti” bashke me shoke te tij e kane dhunuar seksualisht dhe me pas i kane marre sendet e saj personale dhe parate qe ajo mbante me vete. 30-vjecarja sapo ka shpetuar prej tyre, ka lajmeruar policine dhe me pas ka perfunduar ne spital. Hetimet kane nisur menjehere pas disa oresh, pas denoncimit te bere nga vajza, por nuk kane qene te lehta, pasi ajo nuk i njihte personat qe u larguan menjehere


Ti Fatmir ,na sill pak gazeten ,nga e ke marre ket ,informacion ,te lutem,se keshtu ,si i dyshimte me duket ky lajm ,jo se nuk ka ndodhur ,dhe s'do ndodhi ,po perdhunojne njerez nga rruga fatkeqsisht ,e jo ato te zanatit ,qe dihet sa rrisk qe ka .
Po kemi kohe qe nuk kemi degjuar dhe nuk duam te degjojme me.

----------


## Val9

> Ti Fatmir ,na sill pak gazeten ,nga e ke marre ket ,informacion ,te lutem,se keshtu ,si i dyshimte me duket ky lajm ,jo se nuk ka ndodhur ,dhe s'do ndodhi ,po perdhunojne njerez nga rruga fatkeqsisht ,e jo ato te zanatit ,qe dihet sa rrisk qe ka .
> Po kemi kohe qe nuk kemi degjuar dhe nuk duam te degjojme me.


http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.php?id=157296

----------


## Testim

> Kjo mund te quhet "veshtiresi e profesionit". Neqoftese nje vajze e konsideron trupin e saj nje mall, dhe e nxjerr ne shitje, kuptohet se malli edhe mund te vidhet nga hajdutet, sic ka ndodhur me rastin ne fjale.


Sllavofilia???

----------


## Endless

Temen eshte mire ta transferoni te nenforumi,'' Problemet Nderkombetare''. Perdhunuesit qenkan Sllave.

----------


## naqeta

Mo ato qe i pelqe ajo rruge ,nuk me vjen keq fare ,por ça me i bo qe Rumunet ,perdhunojne  gra qe ecin rruges ,diten me diell.

----------


## Prudence

ajo ka qare hallin e lekeve e shkreta..te atyre qe kishte dhe te atyre qe do merrte per gjithe kohen e humbur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Itali, perdhunohet prostituta shqiptare


I kan dhene leket kur kan mbaruar pune, apo kan ikur fshehtas?

Qenka perdhunuar nje prostitute, e paskan c'virgjeruar! Sa keq, shum gjera te tmerrshme po ndodhin ne bote.

lol

----------


## loneeagle

ndoshta ajo ndjek nje rruge te keqe, por edhe keta qe kane kryer kete akt nuk jane me te mire jo.  forca edhe dhuna duhet te denohet pavarsisht cfare aktiviteti kryen viktima.

p.s: apollo jo leke qe si dhane por edhe e kane grabitur lol

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Si u perdhunonka nje prostitute ???


Duke mos paguar ne fund  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> ndoshta ajo ndjek nje rruge te keqe, por edhe keta qe kane kryer kete akt nuk jane me te mire jo.  forca edhe dhuna duhet te denohet pavarsisht cfare aktiviteti kryen viktima.
> 
> p.s: apollo jo leke qe si dhane por edhe e kane grabitur lol


Ja paskan ber sic ja bene nje prostitute ktu ne tirane.

E moren tre djem edhe e cuan ne hotel, pasi kryen mardhenie seksuale me te, i vodhen celularin edhe 5 mij lek te vjetra.. Vajti zocka edhe i denoncoi qe te tre per perdhunim, sot jan ne burg  :pa dhembe:

----------


## loneeagle

po pra dhuna duhet denuar. ata e meritojne burgun por edhe ajo e meriton burgun se me sa di une prostitution nuk eshte legal ne shqiperi.

----------


## Apollyon

> po pra dhuna duhet denuar. ata e meritojne burgun por edhe ajo e meriton burgun se me sa di une prostitution nuk eshte legal ne shqiperi.


Po ca dhune flet ti? Se bene seks? Ajo per ate pune paguhet per te bere seks, tani se kta pisat i vodhen celularin edhe leket eshte gje tjeter, ama per ta perdhunuar se kan perdhunuar. Gjithsesi ata burgun po e bejn si per perdhunim. LOL

Ca ta ben k-urva thone, sta ben as perendia.

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## loneeagle

apollo une nuk  e di si ka qene ceshtja, por per mua te dyja palet jane fajtore. na e shpifen keto qe merren me keto veprime por une me shume urrej ata qe shkojne me prostituta nuk ka robe me te ndyre. shkojn me plera qe shesin trupin e vet pa problem. kuptohet ketu fus ato qe e ushtrojne kete profesion me vetdije.

----------


## Apollyon

> apollo une nuk  e di si ka qene ceshtja, por per mua te dyja palet jane fajtore. na e shpifen keto qe merren me keto veprime por une me shume urrej ata qe shkojne me prostituta nuk ka robe me te ndyre. shkojn me plera qe shesin trupin e vet pa problem. kuptohet ketu fus ato qe e ushtrojne kete profesion me vetdije.


Avash ti, mos i ofendo prostitutat sepse ato po kryejn zanatin me te vjeter ne toke. Pastaj ato i japin kenaqesi burrave te martuar te cilet nuk e gjejn dot ate kenaqesi te grate e veta. 

U trembet ju qe jeni te martuar e?

----------


## derjansi

> Avash ti, mos i ofendo prostitutat sepse ato po kryejn zanatin me te vjeter ne toke. Pastaj ato i japin kenaqesi burrave te martuar te cilet nuk e gjejn dot ate kenaqesi te grate e veta. 
> 
> U trembet ju qe jeni te martuar e?


ahahahahahahahaha

lol pikes i ke ra

----------


## loneeagle

e martuar jam edhe as qe trembem sepse e di me cfare jam martuar. por cdo mashkull qe shkon me prostitua eshte njeriu me i ulet qe ekziston i martuar ose beqar.

----------


## derjansi

> e martuar jam edhe as qe trembem sepse e di me cfare jam martuar. por cdo mashkull qe shkon me prostitua eshte njeriu me i ulet qe ekziston i martuar ose beqar.


ehe lol..................

----------

